# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  Anguilla in low season

## loverotties

Does Anguilla's restaurants & bars close down during the low season ( end of Sept. into early Oct. ) ?  We were planning to try Anguilla for 2 special occasions but don't want the island to be dead .

----------


## Peter NJ

The island will be dead.Sorry.

----------


## loverotties

After much researching we found out Cuisinart is closed.  So that means next yr. we already have our vac planned  for May , perfect villa Oceana & a couple days at Cuisinart !!!

----------

